# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Almanya'yı sarsan Türk Vekilin gerçek hikayesi

## bozok

*İşTE ALMANYA’YI SARSAN 90-60-90’LIK TüRK VEKİLİN GERüEK HİKAYESİ*



3.5.2010

Volkswagen’de çalışan evli Türk elektrikçi ile aşk yaşayan Türk kökenli bayan milletvekili şirvan üakıcı’nın dokunulmazlığı kaldırıldı. Gerekçe, aşkı Bünyamin V.’nin mühendis eşine, “*Seni gidi o….. Senden güzelim, vücudum 90-60-90*” gibi yazılarla tehdit etmek, hakaret, baskı yapmak…

*Ali GüLEN yazıyor…*

ALMANYA’yı sarsan, Türk bayan milletvekilinin başrolünde olduğu aşk skandalı bu yılın şubat ayında patladı.

Ama hep üzeri örtüldü, hep tek yanlı yayınlarla Elazığ'lı bayan milletvekili korunmak istendi. 

Konu bu yönüyle de oldukça ilginç… şimdi bu öyküyü, Odatv farkıyla okuyacaksınız. Tabii delilleriyle… 

Bremen Eyalet Parlamentosu üyesi şirvan üakıcı’yı, Alman basını “*Kürt kökenli*” olarak tanımlıyor. 

O yönü bizi ilgilendirmez, köken ayrımı pek sevdiğimiz bir şey değil. 

Biz, Türk vatandaşı olarak geldiği Almanya’da Bremen Eyalet Milletvekili olan şirvan üakıcı olayını yaşananlar çerçevesinde anlatmak istiyoruz.

*MECLİSE UZANAN SUü DUYURUSU*
Hannover’deki VW’de çalışan evli ve çocuklu Bünyamın V. (36) ile aşk yaşayan 29 yaşındaki şirvan üakıcı’nın olayı, bir suç duyurusu ile gündeme düştü.
üapkın vekil şirvan üakıcı’nın aşk yaşadığı ve internet sitesine bile fotoğrafını koyduğu kişi Volkswagen’de Elektroinstalateur olarak çalışan Bünyamin V.
Aldatılan eş, Bünyamin V.’nin ikinci hanımı bir Türk mühendis.

Sözde iş seyahatleri ve Türkiye gezilerinin dışında, sürekli birlikte olan ikilinin davranışları, evliliği ilk olarak bu yılın başlarında çatırdatmaya başlıyor. 

Aldatılan eşin üzerindeki korkunç baskı da.

Baskılar o hale geliyor ki, bütün Kuzey Almanya, Volkswagen ve Sol Parti içinde herkes bu konuyu konuşmaya başlıyor. 

Türkiye’ye ve hatta Elazığ'a kadar uzanan aşk gezileri sürürken, Bünyamin V.’nin mühendis eşi, kocasıyla birlikte olan şirvan üakıcı’nın baskılarına dayanamayıp bir avukata koşuyor. 

Amaç sadece boşanmak değildi, mühendis eş telefonla- SMS’le ağır tehdit ve hakaret altında olduğunu söylüyordu. Bu tehditlerin bir kısmı da yazılıydı üstelik…

Suç duyurusundan kısa süre önce tartışan çift ayrı yaşamaya başladı. 

Suç duyurusu ile de şirvan üakıcı’nın, cezalandırılması, dokunulmazlığının kaldırılması talep edildi.

İkilinin, SMS’lerce de kanıtlanan aşk başlama tarihi en geç 2009, ayrılma tarihi 18 şubat 2010. Suç duyurusu tarihi 08 Mart 2010…

Suç duyurusunda bayan vekilin telefonla sözlü olarak ve SMS’le defalarca Bünyamin V.’nin eşini tehdit etmesi, takip etmesi, üzerinde baskı kurması, hakaret etmesi gibi suçlar var. 

Ki bunlar Almanya’da çok ciddi suçlardır. 

Türkiye’den bile gelen telefonlar, eşin anne-babasına kadar uzanan tehditler cabası.

*şİRVAN: SENİ GİDİ O…*
Neler mi yazmış bayan vekil? Dosyaya giren kayıtlara göre kısaca anlatalım;
”*Seni gidi sokak o….su. Ben senden güzelim. Vücudum 90-60-90. Yılbaşını kocanla Türkiye’de geçirdim.*”

“*Basına gidersen seni bitiririm, tanıdıklarım var. Fotoğrafını siteye koyuyorum...*”

Daha neler, neler?

Bayan V.’nin, bu SMS’ler ve telefonlar üzerine yaptığı 08 Mart 2010 tarihli ve 150 Js 14880-10 numaralı suç duyurusunun ardından Bremen Başsavcılığı, Eyalet Meclis Başkanlığı’na (Landtagspresident) başvurdu. 

Ardından başkan, konuyu Bremen Eyalet Meclisi’ne (Bremer Bürgschaft) taşıdı. Ve orada geçen hafta yapılan oylamada çapkın bayan milletvekili şirvan üakıcı’nın* dokunulmazlığı kaldırıldı. 
*
Bayan vekil her ne kadar Almanya’daki Türk gazetelerini dolaşıp “*Hukukun işlemesini sağlamak üzere dokunulmazlığımı kaldırttım*” dese de gerçek öyle değil. 

Zaten hukuken de böyle bir şey mümkün değil. Konunun ilgilisi olan vekilin rızası aranmaz, çoğunluk ne derse o olur...

*AYNI GüZELLİKLE ESKİ VUKUAT*
üünkü, güzelliğiyle ünlü çapkın bayan milletvekilinin bu ilk vukuatı da değil. 
şirvan üakıcı, daha önce üyesi olduğu Sol Parti içinde başka bir skandala da imza atmıştı. 

Yine güzelliğini öne sürerek. 

Güzel vekil şirvan üakıcı’nın, “*Bu adam bana tacizde bulundu, beni rahatsız edecek derecede takip ediyor*” şeklindeki şikayeti üzerine, Manfred Steglich isimli milletvekili görevini bırakmak zorunda kalmıştı. 
Olay çabuk kapatıldı. Ama yarası halen kanıyor. 

Alman basını konuyu yeri geldikçe deşiyor... Süddeutsche Zeitung’in internet sitesinde bunun ayrıntıları halen duruyor.

Ne böyle bir iddia ispatlanabildi ne de tersi...

üakıcı’nın gözyaşları galip geldi ve olan Steglich’e oldu, şirvan da mecliste daha görkemli boy göstermeye başladı. 

Almanya, güzel şirvan’ın bu öyküsüyle çalkalanıyor şimdi. 

Türk basını ise, olayı incelemeden etmeden şirvan ve onun basın sözcülüğü görevini üstlenen eski bir vekilin dediklerini aynen yazıyor...


*TüRK BASINI- ALMAN BASINI FARKI*

Tabii tek yanlı, taraflı...

Onlara göre şirvan üakıcı, durup dururken ve hukuk işlesin diye dokunulmazlığını kaldırtmışmış...

Allah aşkına bir büyük gazetemizin konuyla ilgili şu cümlesine bakın; “*şirvan üakıcı, kendini beş aydır taciz eden arkadaşının eşinden korunmak için dokunulmazlığını kaldırttı.*”

Diyecek bir şey yok!.. Alman basını daha dürüst. 

Onlar üakıcı’nın babasının PKK’ya yakın bir dernekte yöneticilik yaptığı için takip edildiğini, kardeşinin kriminal biri olduğunu ve kendisinin de tehdit suçu yüzünden dokulunmazlığından olduğunu yazıyor.

Hatta babasının Anayasayı Koruma Dairesi tarafından da takip edildiğini...
Bir aşk hikayesinin nasıl Dallasvari bir olay halini geldiğini görüyorsunuz.

Yukarıda kısmen anlatabildik... Devam edelim...

şirvan üakıcı ve birlikte olduğu evli elektrikçi, haklarında suç duyurusunda bulunan, aldatılan kadına karşı onlarca dava açmış durumda...

“*Bu kadının psikolojisi bozuk. Bizi tehdit ediyor, şantaj yapıyor*” iddiaları havada uçuyor. 

Ama aynı zamanda şirvan üakıcı kendi sitesine, elektrikçi sevgilisi ile fotoğrafını da koyuyor.

Yani hem "suçlu" hem de "güçlü"…

Sözde aşkını saklamıyor ama diğer yandan her şeyi tel tel dökülüyor…


*TüRK VEKİLLERİ BUNLAR BİTİRİR*

Bu aşk skandalı ilk değil, sonuncusu da olmayacak. 

Hannover’de, Berlin’de başka şeyler de dönüyor. 

Bize sorarsanız, Almanya’daki Türk milletvekillerinin birçoğunu aşk merakları bitirecek. 

Kimi, Alman sevgilisine sahte evlilik yaptırır, kimi başka bir bayan milletvekiline aşık olduğu için yüzüğünü nehre atar...

Ve şirvan üakıcı skandalı daha çok su kaldırır...

Hele hele cep telefonlarında bulunduğu iddia edilen ve polisin eline geçtiği sanılan aşk fotoğrafları ortaya dökülürse...

Seyreyleyin gümbürtüyü.

ünümüzdeki günlerde yeni gelişmeler olacak, yine tarafsız ve özel olarak Odatv’de okuyacaksınız...



*(Foto: şirvan üakıcı, evli sevgilisi Bünyamin V. ile birlikte çektirdiği bu fotoğrafı kendi sitesine koydu.)*

*-- / / / --*

*BUNLARI DUYDUNUZ MU?*

- Aşağı Saksonya Eyaleti’nde bakanlığa getirilen Türk kökenli Sosyal İşler, Aile, Sağlık Bakanı Aygün üzkan‘ın posta şirketi TNT’nin Kuzey Almanya Bölge Müdürü olarak çalıştığı dönemde, insanları “asgari ücretin de altında” çalıştırmak için sözleşmeler imzalattığını...

- Türk bakanın, saati 7.50 Euro’ya “köle işçi” çalıştırmak suçlamasıyla Alman basını tarafından sarsıldığını...

- Hamburg’daki bir Türk milletvekilinin Alman sevgilisine sahte evliliği zorlamak suçundan yargılandığını ve milletvekilliğinin dondurulduğunu... Aynı vekil aleyhinde belgede sahtekarlık ve seçim usulsüzlükleri nedeniyle de dosyalar olduğunu...


*Ali Gülen
*Odatv.com

----------

